

This girl asked Investors For $500,000 To Bottle Up Air And Sell It   - carterac
http://www.businessinsider.com/this-20-something-girl-asked-silicon-valley-investors-for-500000-to-bottle-up-air-and-sell-it-2011-3

======
Luyt
Brian Dunning wrote an article about how New Age enthousiasts use the word
'Energy'. The girl in the video mentions that 'air is 6% positive energy'.

    
    
       http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4002
    

_"I asked what type of energy is it, and how is it stored? Is it heat? Is it a
spinning flywheel? Is it an explosive compound? Is it food? These are examples
of actual ways that energy can be stored.

In popular New Age culture, "energy" has somehow become a noun unto itself.
"Energy" is considered to be literally like a glowing, hovering, shimmering
cloud, from which adepts can draw power, and feel rejuvenated. Imagine a
vaporous creature from the original Star Trek series, and you'll have a good
idea of what New Agers think energy is."_

------
Udo
That was exceptionally well done, from the clothes to "like, the actual
language and stuff", the slides, the name, everything! My favorite part was
that she needed the money to bless the air with crystals. :-D

------
otterley
Gary Dahl made millions in the '70s selling Pet Rocks. It's not like there's
no precedent.

